
Soylent Banned in Canada - alphonsegaston
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/24/news/soylent-canada-ban/index.html?sr=twCNN102417soylent-canada-ban0524PMStory
======
tedmiston
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15537843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15537843)

